# 14 DPO with BFN and no AF



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi,

I am currently 14 DPO, I ovulated late this month (2 days later than normal). LH surge day was 4th March.

AF has not yet arrived and I have done a test which was BFN.

Would hcg definitely be present by 14DPO?? Am I just wating for AF to arrive??

I thought luteal phase remained constant after ov so i have waited for 14 DPO which is when AF normally arrives (either 13 or 14 DPO).

What is going on!!!

Thanks
Em xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi hun  

I can not really help but just wanted to say that my cycles sometimes go a bit haywire and AF is late.  There is always a chance that you have a late implanter there and that is why you are getting a bfn.

I really hope that is the case        

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The LH surge isn't a sign that you ovulated, it happens prior to ovulation.  You would usually ovulate around 36 hours later....so if LH surge on 4 March, you should've ovulated about 6/7 March....and then 14dpo would be 20/21 March so you may not quite be at 14dpo just yet.

From reading you recent posts, if you got LH surge on cd16 then you probably ovulated around cd18/19...and if cd31 today then you'd be about 12/13dpo today and not 14dpo.

It's a myth that luteal phase is always 14 days.  It can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal.  I ovulate on cd14/15 every month but my cycles are 30/31 days so a long luteal phase.

Implantation happens around 5-12dpo so if you had late implantation, there still may not be enough HCG hormone released for an hpt to detect.  Even tests that say you can use early are only 65/69% accurate when used early.

I'd leave it a couple more days if you can and then test again if no AF.

Fingers crossed you're just testing too early
Natasha


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks you so much for the replies.

Minxy - thanks again for the excellent advice hun.

Fingers crossed it was just testing to early  .

Em x


----------



## susie52 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi 

I think we are both in the same boat ... had my IUI abroad on 3rd and 4th March - good sperm and two good size eggs and a few smaller .. told to test 16th / 18th ... but BFN,  ...spoke to DR today as still no AF - he says that is a good sign and I am hoping .... to keep thinking positive... no AF lets be positive... 

I am always reading this site but never quite know how to put all the details down - sorry i am blonde with techno...

just glad to find someone same dates and same situ as me... 

keep positive and fingers crossed.... ) 

susie


----------

